

The Programmer Shortage – Conclusion (Circa 1999) - dean
http://cs.stanford.edu/people/eroberts/cs201/projects/the-programmer-shortage/conclusion.html

======
ninavizz
Nope. Also, a 1999 article posted to support a phenomenon that today is
continuing to undercut women and people from disenfranchised communities _IN
THE US_ from receiving the support they need to enter the Tech labor force, is
pretty lousy. WE need to focus on fixing the problem, not having a pity-party
over it in support of some very extreme and reflexive solution-ideas (PG's
latest piece).

[https://t.co/pCv7JgF7mF](https://t.co/pCv7JgF7mF)

